# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Overflow DIY em construção para o meu nano de 50 litros

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Inspirado em tópicos de Overflow DIY de colegas do fórum, resolvi investir em tentar desenvolver um também, para usar no meu nano de 50 litros, de forma a fazer um overflow para um cilindro de vidro com cerca de 6 litros de capacidade, no sentido de tentar ter um filtro mecânico, para onde as particulas em suspensão possam cair e assim facilitar a aspiração das mesmas. Pois actualmente não tenho sump mas pretendo ter, nem que seja uma side by side sump.  :Smile: 

Então umas fotos (nota: as fotos têm cerca de um ano e são do início da montagem; actualmente o nano está com bem melhor aspecto  :Smile:  ) do aquário e cilindro:






E o Overflow DIY que estou a tentar construir. Estado actual:



Então, para facilitar, da direita para a esquerda, temos a entrada para o overflow, com uma sequência de três angulos de 90º, de seguida o sifão e finalmente o tubo de queda de água para o cilindro.



Na entrada coloquei um daqueles cestos de plástico que vêm com plantas, para proteger os vivos de entrarem na tubagem.



O sifão tem uma rosca no topo, que dá para abrir e possivelmente facilitar a ferragem do mesmo.



Comprei estes componentes no AKI, na secção de autoclismos, pias, etc. Essencialmente a tubagem é de 30mm com algumas das roscas e interligações de 40mm. Um dos aspectos que gostei é que são componentes de enroscar e portanto não necessário colar. Pelo que dá para construir tipo Lego.



Neste momento, penso que os próximos passos serão:

1.1. aumentar o comprimento entre a ligação do 1º ao 2º ângulo, pois actualmente penso que não é suficiente para evitar desferragem;
1.2. possivelmente adicionar mais uns 3 a 4 ângulos e fazer uma tubagem para passar atrás do vidro traseiro e entrar no aquário mais para o lado direito, tal como no overflow do António Victor;
- arranjar uma válvula/torneira para o tubo de queda, de forma a poder fechar o circuito e assim colocar água no sifão, fechar a tampa do mesmo e ferrar o overflow; possivelmente terei de fechar também a entrada de água;

PS: Acho que estou a usar o sifão ao contrário... lol... tenho de mudar o esquema...

Entretanto deixo aqui uns links e imagens que encontrei por pesquisa no Google bastante inspiradores...

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/..._Changing.html

http://www.reefbuilders.com/forums/d...flow-sump.html

http://www.randystacye.com/images/du.../overflow3.gif

http://www.aquahobby.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=36672

----------


## António Vitor

Artur, o problema é que se trata de um aquário pequeno dá-te pouca margem de manobra para curvas e mais curvas.

e não precisas de mais curvas...
A ideia é nunca entrar ar no tal U, se ambas as pontas estiverem mergulhadas sempre dentro de água se as bomba pararem não vais ter prioblema.

Como a tua micro sump está ao lado do aquário não precisas de mais curvas, basta apenas um U.

se a bomba parar os niveis em ambos equilibram...não vais precisar de curvas "malucas".

Para escumar a superficie podes tentar fazre como eu fiz, ou com uma caixa como os sistemas tradicionais...
mas um U chega e sobra...

Não precisas de ter mais nada e não precisas de interromper o sifão com ar, na parte final...como é o caso do meu diy.

aliás não deves interromper o sifão em lado nenhum.

Um U sempre ferrado é fácil no teu caso.

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Boas,

Tenho seguido atentamente estes vossos overflows e parece-me ser uma coisa facil e acessivel a quaquer um... 
O Que me faz pensar se nao devia fazer um para o meu aquario e colocar uma sump...

Para um Over flow desses para o meu aquario de 80x40x40, ia precisar alem desse material, uma bomba certo? Normalmente este sistema faz barulho da agua a cair, ja arranjaram solução para esse barulho?

A bomba não faz tambem algum barulho?

Será que com o aquario no quarto e uma sump e overflow a funcionar e conseguiria dormir? 

o que acham?

Um abraço, Parabens e bons DIY's

----------


## António Vitor

O barulho da água a cair, é quando esta cai por gravidade pela tubagem, os overflows, não fazem barulho...

aliás como não existe ar, parte do percurso, é silencioso...quando acaba o sifão e cai por gravidade, é que há barulho no caso do Artur ele nem precisa que caia por gravidade até porque a "sump" dele está ao lado do aquário.

O mesmo problema coloca-se para quem tem furos... existe uns bons truques, alguns aplicam-se também a este sistema, se não todos...para reduzir o barulho...

e claro precisa de bomba e essas não há como reduzir barulho...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas António, um tubo em U funcionaria bem para manter o nível nos dois recipientes.

Porém eu pretendia ter um nível de água no cilindro mais baixo que o nível no aquário, para criar um fluxo de água mais forte. Então penso que um overflow com dois U simétricos seria o ideal.

Estas tubagens de 30mm estou a usar como modelo. E se conseguir ficar pouco visível dentro do aquário, em princípio irei usar. De qualquer modo, se tiver de ter uma tubagem muito significativa dentro da água, poderei usar o modelo e construir um com menor tubagem, no AKI tem uns módulos diferentes, em cinza escuro, também de enroscar, mas de diâmetros menores, tipo meia polegada, que para o nano deverá ser suficiente.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

A bomba que irá retirar água do recepiente faz isso...
quanto mais potente mais o desnivel...

não precisas de mais nada.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Obrigado pela dica.

Testei o Overflow com uma bomba de 600l/h e o caudal estava insuficiente, enchia demais. Depois testei com uma de 300l/h e já funcionou relativamente bem. No entanto notei que o caudal ainda não está muito fiável. Para ferrar o Overflow usei técnicas rudimentares, acho que para já é um dos problemas, colocar o U superior sem ar. Irei ter mesmo de furar o tubo em cima e com válvula anti-retorno liga-lo a uma bomba com aspiração de ar...

----------


## António Vitor

não acho que precises disso... mas só vendo...
Se usares tubagem transparente podes ver...

O sifão pode retirar o ar presente, tudo depende da velocidade da água a passar.
Aquilo ferrando pode ficar ferrado mil anos...tudo depende da velocidade da água que por lá passa.

Mas sim podes furar no topo e ligar como eu fiz, usando o efeito venturi, se isso te deixar mais tranquilo...

válvula anti-retorno?
não precisas...repara onde tu ligas no topo do U, este fica acima do nivel de AMBOS (aquário e sump)

De forma alguma a água sobe e se subir desce...sem problemas...não precisas de valvulas anti retorno, e não deves meter...
dúvido que consigas criar vacúo suficiente com a bomba depois para vencer esta resistência....(a valvula)

Para poderes ter mais débito tubagem mais larga ou mais tubagem...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Ok, vou fazer mais umas experiências, mas provavelmente irei usar então apenas o U invertido, é mais simples  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Habemos Overflow  :Vitoria:  



Está a funcionar mas ainda falta optimizar...



Logo coloco mais informação.  :SbOk:

----------

